# Subduing Sin (Liam Goligher)



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2021)

Liam Goligher's sermon on Romans 6:1-14, Subduing Sin is worth a listen. He makes a point of emphasising the fact that it is Satan who tells us that we can never mortify certain particular sins. This observation is important, as we are often tempted to harken to Satan's suggestions in this area.


----------

